# Probleme mit dem Deployment



## Pappenheimer++ (12. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem deployen von MIDlets.

Folgende Ausgangssituation: Mein MIDlet ist fertig programmiert und kompiliert, d.h. ich hab die fertige .jar und .jad hier auf der Festplatte meines PCs. Ich will nun das MIDlet einer breiten Nutzergemeinde zur Verfügung stellen.

Das Problem: Stelle ich die beiden Dateien einfach nur auf einem HTTP-Server zum Download bereit, wie ich das bei ner SE-Anwendung machen würde, gibt es Unstimmigkeiten:
Nach dem Download landet die Datei bei so ziemlich allen Handys erstmal nur in einem Ordner und ist noch nicht benutzbar. Man muss sie erst "installieren", sprich die .jar wird irgendwo registriert und erscheint dann unter "Anwendungen" (o.ä.) und ist von dort aus startbar. Auf manchen Geräten (z.b. Sony Ericsson) besteht dieses Installieren aus zwei Tastendrücken, ist also zumutbar. Bei anderen (z.b. Samsung) muss man aber dazu geheime Nummerncodes eingeben bzw. sich durch "geheime" Menüs kämpfen. Das kann man seinen Nutzern ja nicht zumuten. Zumal die für jedes Gerät anders sind.

Die Frage: Wie mache ich das vernünftig? Gibts da irgendwelche Meta-Informationen, die der Server mitgibt? Oder wie machen das die ganzen komerziellen Anbieter, die diese ganzen Handyspiele zum kostenpflichten Download anbieten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2009)

Hi,

installiert werden muss es, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Da ich zufällig mit einem kommerziellen Provider zusammenarbeite, kann ich dir sagen, dass die Anwendungen zumeist mit einem WAP-Push Link ( WAP-Push ? Wikipedia ) ausgeliefert werden.


PS: Mit einer einzigen JAR/JAD wirst du eher nicht "möglichst viele Endgeräte" ansprechen. Davon abgesehen, dass jedes Handy/jede Handyserie spezielle Eigenschaften haben, die vor allem bei kommerziellen Anwendungen berücksichtigt werden sollten, ist es zumindest wichtig, unterschiedliche Versionen für die unterschiedlichen Displayauflösungen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Oder arbeitest du nur mit relativen Werten und komplett ohne Grafiken?


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
ersteinmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Dass um die Installation kein Weg drum herum führt, ist ja ziemlich doof, aber jetzt, da ich es weiß, muss ich wenigstens nicht mehr in der Richtung nachforschen. Der WAP-PUSH ist ganz interessant, aber was das eigentliche Problem angeht, hilft der ja auch nicht weiter 
Was das Bereitstellen einer einzigen .jar für alle möglichen Endgeräte angeht, da denke ich, dass wir schon ein sehr großes Spektrum abdecken werden können. Es stimmt, manche KVMs sind beknackt implementiert und weichen z.T. von der Spezifikation ab. Aber unser MIDlet ist nur lcdui-menü-basiert und Images werden reskaliert. Wir brauchen nur CLDC MIDP 2.0 und keine zusätzlichen APIs. Es ist schon so ziemlich der kleinste Nenner und wir haben auch schon auf einer ganzen Reihe Geräten erfolgreich getestet  Aber danke für dein Interesse


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2009)

Dann ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Aber ein reskallieren von Bildern? Kommt auf das Zielgerät an, aber das sind sehr ressourcenfressende/rechenintensive Funktionen.

Nur noch so zur Anmerkung  .


----------

